# ~ The Artist List ~



## Azeruth (Oct 16, 2008)

*~ The Artist List ~*​


This thread serves as a directory for the forum's many artists, holding links to their art galleries/portfolios. If you are not already part of the list, post a link to your gallery here and I'll be happy to add your works.



We welcome our newest member, Zim

​​




*Featured Artist of the Month: *Misha

​​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2008)

*Complete Artist List (Part 1)*
*A to H*

_One link/gallery per person._​
*A*

abcdefghijkLOL:  / NF Profile
aibakaneko:  / NF Profile
Airo:  / NF Profile
Ame: Portfolio / NF Profile
Amidamaru: Portfolio / NF Profile
angieness:  / NF Profile
Ashurii: Portfolio / NF Profile
Asmodeus:  / NF Profile
Aurinya: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*B*

bigmac996: Portfolio / NF Profile
Blueturtleman: Portfolio / NF Profile
Brian:  / NF Profile​
*C*
caelimentis: Portfolio / NF Profile
Chevaux: Portfolio / NF Profile
Chocoholic ♡: Portfolio / NF Profile
clickmon: Portfolio / NF Profile
Clovis15:  / NF Profile
Curry:  / NF Profile
Cut Thru Me:  / NF Profile​
*D*
D127: Portfolio / NF Profile
Dark Travis: Portfolio / NF Profile
dbcomix:  / NF Profile
Deathblade:  / NF Profile
DeathlyFox: Portfolio / NF Profile
Die Heinii: Portfolio / NF Profile
dimezanime88:  / NF Profile
Dizzyegg05:  / NF Profile
djblingsingh: Portfolio / NF Profile
Djinn: Portfolio / NF Profile
dkirbyj: Portfolio / NF Profile
Donkey Show:  / NF Profile
Dragonzair:  / NF Profile
Dynamic Dragon: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*E*
Ecclaed: Portfolio / NF Profile
ecelsiore: Portfolio / NF Profile
ed0kun: Portfolio / NF Profile
Egbert:  / NF Profile
enceladus: Portfolio / NF Profile
Erkekjetter:  / NF Profile​
*G*
Geki: Portfolio / NF Profile
Guranto: Portfolio / NF Profile
Guru: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*H*
hanime:  / NF Profile
harumi-zanza: Portfolio / NF Profile
Hef: Portfolio / NF Profile
Hidd3N_NiN: Portfolio / NF Profile
hikaranko: Portfolio / NF Profile
hikaru yuki:  / NF Profile
Hinano: Portfolio / NF Profile
hot_inferno:  / NF Profile​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2008)

*Complete Artist List (Part 2)*
*J to S*

_One link/gallery per person._​
*J*
Jackal Iscariot:  / NF Profile
Jadeedge:  / NF Profile
Jef88:  / NF Profile
Jem:  / NF Profile
Jin Long:  / NF Profile
johnny mcwhirlpool:  / NF Profile
Jouroo: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*K*
KaM: Portfolio / NF Profile
Kamishiro Yuki: Portfolio / NF Profile
KentaLjung: Portfolio / NF Profile
kevm:  / NF Profile
kingAP: Portfolio / NF Profile
kire: Portfolio / NF Profile
Koppachino: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*L*
Laurens:  / NF Profile
Lawrachan: Portfolio / NF Profile
LightningElemental:  / NF Profile
lolikym: Portfolio / NF Profile
ludO72230:  / NF Profile
lucytextrin: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*M*
~M~: Portfolio / NF Profile
mcl_reborn:  / NF Profile
mgnt:  / NF Profile
midnight_walker:  / NF Profile
Miharu-sama: Portfolio / NF Profile
MinderSheisse:  / NF Profile
Misha:  / NF Profile
moongem: Portfolio / NF Profile
Morati: Portfolio / NF Profile
myme: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*N*
♥Nadia♥:  / NF Profile
Narukka: Portfolio / NF Profile
Narzhul:  / NF Profile
Naymles: Portfolio / NF Profile
Necroziel: Portfolio / NF Profile
negrosama: Portfolio / NF Profile
NinjaShira:  / NF Profile​
*O*
OmniStrife: Portfolio / NF Profile
orioto:  / NF Profile
Outenkun: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*P*
Peliqua:  / NF Profile
Pheles:  / NF Profile
plumfit: Portfolio / NF Profile
puffmonkie: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*R*
Rai'guy:  / NF Profile
Rapidus: Portfolio / NF Profile
raynarose: Portfolio / NF Profile
RealaMoreno: Portfolio / NF Profile
Resha4eVa:  / NF Profile
rokkudaime:  / NF Profile
Rokudaime_Fireshadow:  / NF Profile
rukia_kuchiki*:  / NF Profile​
*S*
sabakunocurse:  / NF Profile
sanjt:  / NF Profile
setsuna22:  / NF Profile
silentruth:  / NF Profile
Skater007:  / NF Profile
Skoemie: Portfolio / NF Profile
SkuaL:  / NF Profile
slvrflame19:  / NF Profile
Spades: Portfolio / NF Profile
Suikka: Portfolio / NF Profile
sunANBU: Portfolio / NF Profile
supersephiroth: Portfolio / NF Profile​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2008)

*Complete Artist List (Part 3)*
*T to Z*

_One link/gallery per person._​
*T*
T.Mari_Uchiha: Portfolio / NF Profile
taboo:  / NF Profile
Tatsuki:  / NF Profile
theartofclay:  / NF Profile
Therahedwig:  / NF Profile
Toddler Naruto:  / NF Profile
tom: Portfolio / NF Profile
Tomochii-Chan: Portfolio / NF Profile
Tomorrow King: Portfolio / NF Profile
Toni89: Portfolio / NF Profile
tootaa18: Portfolio / NF Profile
Tsukiyomi: Portfolio / NF Profile
twiggsters:  / NF Profile
TwinEnigma: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*U*
Uame Kishi: Portfolio / NF Profile
Urban: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*V*
Velvet: Portfolio / NF Profile
vervex:  / NF Profile
Vhea: Portfolio / NF Profile
Vhien: Portfolio / NF Profile
Vidar: Portfolio / NF Profile
VietSnake3:  / NF Profile
ViperXtreme: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*W*
wapy: Portfolio / NF Profile
Wu Fei: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*X*
Xgamer245:  / NF Profile​
*Y*
YamiNaruto: Portfolio / NF Profile
YarikoShun: Portfolio / NF Profile
ydoc: Portfolio / NF Profile
yukidomari:  / NF Profile
Yumeki-Chan: Portfolio / NF Profile​
*Z*
ZabuzaKakashi: Portfolio / NF Profile
Zim:  / NF Profile
Zmozie: Portfolio / NF Profile
zojo_227: Portfolio / NF Profile​


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dizzyegg05


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 18, 2008)

* Updated *


----------



## Lawrachan (Oct 18, 2008)

Me

shuriken

Edit:
thanks


----------



## Hyperbolic (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey there, here's me!


----------



## ydoc (Mar 18, 2009)

My gallery is at here


----------



## Tomorrow King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm no longer "Hirako Shinji".


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 7, 2009)

Meeee :3
Link removed


----------



## Rai'guy (Apr 18, 2009)

A rather neglected gallery,  Proof of identity in the tag line.


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2009)

I updated the Featured Artists 

(Harry, you really took over this whole thread and its posts or what? )


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a million ♥
I am honored, really (:


----------



## ecelsiore (Apr 22, 2009)

Didn't see the message til today, thanks guys!


----------



## Narukka (Apr 24, 2009)

My gallery:

Link removed


----------



## Jin Long (Jun 4, 2009)

Check me out.

AU

And yes, I spelled christianity wrong, on purpose.


----------



## bigmac996 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm at bigmac996.deviantart.com


----------



## Airo (Jul 14, 2009)

My gallery is at JayAbox


----------



## TwinEnigma (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm on dA at TwinEnigma.deviantart.com


----------



## Laurens (Aug 29, 2009)

can you add me too?


----------



## myme (Sep 3, 2009)

Me 
bigmac996.deviantart.com


----------



## sabakunocurse (Sep 13, 2009)

And my devaint please n0n
Ladygizarme


----------



## vervex (Oct 23, 2009)

*We have some new featured artists: I R Reckless! and Blueturtleman! Congrats guys *


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you =]


----------



## Blueturtleman (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks alot !


----------



## YarikoShun (Oct 27, 2009)

My drawings: 
I'll update much drawings and paintings this month


----------



## Misha (Nov 2, 2009)

How about Misha


----------



## Aeld (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 8, 2010)

....


----------



## Brian (May 9, 2010)

My blog has most my art work


----------



## MinderSheisse (Dec 31, 2010)

*My Art Gallery*

Not much is to be on it on the means of Naruto, but there is a lot of artsy stuff and anime/yaoi themes on it.  Please don't flame for the furry stuff.  (I've had problems with it)



My Naruto works will be put in the gallery on this site however, so whenever you click on me you'll see me works :3


----------



## lucytextrin (Feb 19, 2011)

*Misc Art*

Enjoy
Lucytextrin.deviantart.com
I couldn't find a way to make a few pics appear, so I added a link to all...


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Jun 20, 2011)

There I am. 
Lol, just one posted drawing, but I'll do more now that I have time. 


Uhh... correction: _post_  more. 
I'm really lazy when it comes to scanning.


----------



## Skater007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hiremai


----------



## moongem (Aug 1, 2011)

*My box of crap~*

Hey, I recently started being more active on dA so, I thought I'd link it here, 


*Spoiler*: _deviantArt_ 



http://moongemsharingan.deviantart.com/




I mostly do original Naruto Character... but since I got my tablet, I've thought about spanning out a bit... If you go, I'd appreciate some comment, constructive criticism.


----------



## Guru (Aug 8, 2011)

*Deviantartists needed*

Just made an account at deviantart over at 

And it would be cool if any of you who have deviantart could check it out, chat there etc. 

Need to get into the community bro's


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Anyone Here Have DeviantART?*

I'm just wondering if I'm not the only one on here with a DeviantART account.

Anyways, I'll go first, here's mine:


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Aug 28, 2011)

buddy, there are A LOT of people here with a DA account XD

heres mine


----------



## Juli (Aug 28, 2011)

I've added your accounts to the list. :3


----------



## Aurinya (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what this means, introductions? I'm on DA at


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello and thank you for the opportunity to introduce my artworks.

I'm:


----------



## Abz (Mar 31, 2013)

yo dears 

my artwork page --->


----------



## Egbert (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't have a DA anymore, but I've got a blog tag?? 
Fair warning, moderate amount of nsfw and gore and gross shit. /burrows into the ground


----------



## Lust (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd love to be added if possible


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 4, 2015)

It's not much, but I do plan on updating it at some point int he distant future.


----------



## kire (Jan 5, 2015)

Can I be added too?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

No complete gallery but an image link and the image:  

​
Not updated in the slightest so maybe I'll make a new one tonight 


I might be an artist so I could go on the list maybe


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2015)

Guess it could work out 

Not a lot of people under the K letter, it seems


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 11, 2015)

here's mine! it hasn't been updated since...october, but


----------



## MayorNiYueki -- Mod note: Update from here (May 31, 2015)

mine in the signature 
update every week not either xD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's my deviantart~

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Link2Time (Dec 22, 2017)

i'm  !


----------



## snailgutz (Dec 27, 2017)

ceb3rus @ deviantart

had to make a da for the first time in years bc my tumblr is nsfw rip and i cant post links quite yet


----------



## Omoikane (Dec 28, 2017)

My deviantart:  

Check me out!  Join me on my journey to animate them all of the Pokemon sprites


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Is this a club? how do you gain membership?


----------



## Omoikane (Jan 8, 2018)

Nugget said:


> Is this a club? how do you gain membership?



Just a place where everyone can share their works


----------



## Xel (Feb 7, 2018)

It's more of the same but

 - almost no activity lol

 - mostly an art dump so no worries


----------



## Junebu Art (Aug 25, 2019)

Dirty Harry said:


> *Complete Artist List (Part 3)
> T to Z*
> 
> _One link/gallery per person._​
> ...


Hi! I still can’t post links because of my posts number, but my instagram profile is junebu . art, I always post my Boruto art there :3 (there is no space, it would have made it look like it was a link if I didn’t put any)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2019)

* Time to add updated links for my art and stuff


*
_*   -  my main art tumblr*_

_* - my recipes tumblr*_

_* - Warcraft screenshots tumblr*_

_*  - art twitter*_

_*  - old arts, forget to update it

mentioned - instagram, mostly pictures of my pets and food*_​


----------



## Rohan (Aug 29, 2021)

Rohan


----------

